# Retail Theft report from Chicago



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello! Please be on the lookout for some really good deals on brand new bikes

Brand	Model	Size	Serial#
Cervelo	P2	56	SNP2C11M50089
Cervelo	P2	58	012P2CU71C
Cervelo	RS	54	SNRSC11D00249
Cervelo	S2 58	SNS2C11C00212
Felt	AR3 DI2	58	F205D3743
Felt	AR5	61	F205D0234
Felt	B12	58	F206D0667
Felt	B16W 52	F206D1059
Felt	B16	54	F205D1706
Felt	B16	60	F211D1513
Felt	S22 Apex	60	F1206K1281
Felt	Z5	61	F207D3575
Felt	ZW5	47 F205D0245
Guru	Flite 105	Small	20815
Guru	Flite 105	medium	2012-02-099
Guru	Flite 105	large	2012-02-039
Guru	Evolo	50	67352
Guru	Evolo-R	56	67351
Guru	RL/105/White	56/L	R011654027D11
Guru	CR 301	XS	xp12031652
Guru	CR 301	S	xp12031650

Please feel free to contact Rollo (Anne Barnes) at Running Away Multisport, 773-395-2929


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Well that sucks. I doubt they'll get this far south, but I'll keep my eyes open.


----------

